
Flipkart and Amazon Have Control of Indian Retail Market, AIOVA Tells Modi - astha_sethi
https://inc42.com/buzz/flipkart-amazon-have-been-given-control-of-indian-retail-market-aiova-tells-modi/
======
akhilb
Flipkart and Amazon have control of the Indian Retail Market because they are
working on their effective customer service. They're more reliable than any
other eCommerce player in the market today.

